# Finisterra Hotel Cabo San Lucas all-inclusive?



## dickgregory (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Finisterra Hotel in Cabo is becoming 'All-Inclusive'?  If so, what affect will this have for those of us owning timeshare weeks?  I saw a recent post on Trip Advisor from their new manager indicating Dec. 21, 2012 as the conversion date.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2012)

dickgregory said:


> indicating Dec. 21, 2012 as the conversion date.



Not to worry. The world ends that day anyway at least in Mexico.
.
.
.
.
.
But in case that doesn't happen, I have no idea about your question. I think I read that regarding the Royals, over Yucatan way, that existing owners had the option of taking or leaving AI on an as desired deal, but for renters/exchangers it would be mandatory.

Jim


----------



## dickgregory (Sep 23, 2012)

Can they impose All-Inclusive on a guest of a timeshare owner?  Really!  There's nothing in my contract that authorizes this.

If the hotel portion wants to provide all-inclusive benefits and charge for that, on an optional basis, it makes sense.  Imposing those fees on timeshare owners makes no sense.

Does anyone have specific information about the Finisterra's new policy?  I emailed them a few days ago and haven't received a reply.

Thanks.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 24, 2012)

*AI*

Just hope they are not like the owners at Playa Grande next door.  Like they say "It's Mexico"  so they can do whatever they wish.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 27, 2012)

nazclk said:


> Just hope they are not like the owners at Playa Grande next door.  Like they say "It's Mexico"  so they can do whatever they wish.


Does Playa Grande require owners to participate in the AI program?


----------



## oldbuyer (Oct 23, 2012)

I just attended a Sandos/Finnistera presentation last week and on Dec 15th the resort will be closed to the public so no access to the whale watching bar. The resort will be 100% all inclusive and offers will be made to the remaining few old Finnistera contracts. 
Get this: Sandos is being financed by a Spanish bank and will be all inclusive only at $60/person per day ($130/day during the holidays). Cabo is dying they are truly that stupid.

BTW I did not attend the Solmar owners update as I am supporting the boycott but there was a rumor at the pool that they were told by their salesman that the resorts would also be going all inclusive so I marched down to customer service to confirm what was said and was told there is no current AI mandate (at this time?)

Lastly, hats off the Donna and her letter to the Editor of the Gringo Gazette that was published in July. The Solmar Group is sweating it out and competitors are laughing at their stupidity on the transfer fiasco and the resulting media attention to their scam. Even Profeco is well aware of the issue but says all complaints must be individual and no class actions are allowed. The busy season is coming soon please file those complaints now and perhaps you'll see a followup in the Gringo Gazette and other US publications soon! 

Help keep Cabo clean and help run off the pirates and vampires


----------



## Kmarie (Oct 24, 2012)

*contracts should be honored by Sandos*

As a current "Finisterra" contract owner (for 15 year) I have never received any information regarding this transition. I was totally clueless, just trying to book my week. It has taken persistence to get any email responses. 

So, I researched til I figured it out for myself. Yes, Sandos Resorts (Spain) 100% mandatory all-inclusive. The Royal Elite vacation club reps do the "presentations" (timeshare)....they are the sales/marketing arm/branch working with/for Sandos resorts. And they have NOTHING to do with our contracts or the handling of them.

To keep information from the owners until they arrive for their vacation is a benefit only to the Royal Elite timeshare sales reps. Much easier to snag  them when they arrive happy and clueless.  Some owners are being told that their contracts no longer exist "as such", the maintenance fee is going up 40-50%.....words, words, words......If it isn't written it means nothing. 

I would like to know if any other timeshare owners have been through a "buy-out" of their resort and how were their contracts handled.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 24, 2012)

*Owner at a Regular Timeshare 'gone' to AI*

I would like to know if any other timeshare owners have been through a "buy-out" of their resort and how were their contracts handled.[/QUOTE]


I am an owner at a small timeshare group called Club Playa del Secreto in Acapulco. The property is a part of a hotel which has been managed over the years by The Sheraton, Raddison and now the Park Royal.

For timeshare owners it is NOT mandatory AI. However, you cannot get so much as a cup of coffee or a coke unless you sign up for AI. Over the years they have offered a variety of plans including 'half-day' AI.


----------



## Kmarie (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for your info. That is not cool. No coffee. Brutal.
Makes me wonder if I will even be able to have a "cocktail" by the poolside when this "all-inclusive" becomes reality.


----------



## Kmarie (Oct 27, 2012)

*another Finisterra forum*

Also, on Trip Advisor there's a forum called
"finisterra sandos timeshare contract members".  
Info being shared there also, in regards to this topic.


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 8, 2012)

*Finisterra review*

tripadvisor.ca/…CHECK_RATES_CONT


The above post on TA is from VancouverTripper (she is a current Finisterra owner for 15 years)

Her review is very informative. Also, describes Royal Elite timeshare's motivation and the costs if you take up their offer.

I am curious to see how (or if) the mgr. responds.


----------



## tlippy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tripper just received a reply from "management" - interesting


----------



## Karen G (Nov 12, 2012)

tlippy said:


> Tripper just received a reply from "management" - interesting


Could you please post a link to it.

Never  mind.  I found it here.


----------



## tlippy (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html


----------



## dickgregory (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's the link I found.  Management response is dated 11/8/12.

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Rev...Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 12, 2012)

*Finisterra owners sharing*

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic...alifornia.html

about important provisions in contracts, royal elite timeshare at hotel, profeco (and todays "tripper" response regarding management's response)


----------



## tlippy (Nov 12, 2012)

K Marie - link doesn't work.  Maybe the response was so truthful that TA had to remove it because the Finisterra didn't have an answer


----------



## dickgregory (Nov 12, 2012)

Go to www.tripadvisor.ca
then type in Finisterra above the tab that says Find Hotels.
Select the Hotel Finisterra, Cabo San Lucas from the drop down list.  You'll see the comments there.


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 12, 2012)

*Finisterra owner's sharing info.*

tlippy.......just go to the TA site and in the upper right search bar, type in
 "finisterra sandos timeshare contract members" 
and it will be the only forum choice that pops up.

dickg......
this is a different TA site than the TA hotel reviews.
If you are an owner at Finisterra, this site has other current owners sharing info.


----------



## tlippy (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW - Kmarie - the site U listed above is way different from the one I listed.  Yours has much more information.  I tried to post a question on the site I listed and after 2 weeks TA sent me notice that they would not post it.  On the site U referenced ot doesn't look loke there is any censorship.  Good info - TKS


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 25, 2012)

*"New" Management's email Responses!*

  These are the most important sections of the email responses. My  emails asked very direct questions and indicated I wanted information in writing that would provide the security that my contract will be honored. NOTE: I had to be persistent.....sending, re-sending, forwarding......

NOV 17 response
I am happy to tell you that your contract with Finisterra will be 100% honored by Sandos, which means that you will be able to enjoy everything you have enjoyed for the past 15 years.


NOV 24 response
It was a pleasure talking to you and getting the input from your perspective.
Thank you very much for taking the time.
As you suggested, the Director is sending a Newsletter to all the existing Finisterra members, letting them know that they will be able to use their weeks under the terms stipulated in their contracts, as well a little advance on the things to come.


----------



## dickgregory (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the post KMarie.  We purchased in 1996 and have 10 years remaining.  Saw a posting on another website (can't remember where) that said original owners' contracts will be honored but any "guests" using their week will be required to pay the daily all-inclusive fee.  If true, this is very disturbing indeed.  We've never personally used the unit and probably never will.  We've always given it to family, friends or to charity for their auctions.


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi DickG,
I also own 10 more years. Charging AI fees for guests?! Well, I would absolutely want that provided to me in writing. My unit is a 1 bdrm / 2 bath and sleeps 6. 

Not sure, but I think that if our contracts do not include or indicate that owner's "guests" will be charged additional fees......then the new ownership cannot charge that fee "unilaterally". I always book as an "owner" and supply my "Guests" names. Whether, I am staying or not. 

BUT, maybe if you "bank" your week and someone trades into it, they could charge the "trader"...?  Since the owner (and guests) would not be actually using the week.


----------



## dickgregory (Nov 25, 2012)

Either way, the value of our ownership has been reduced.  We (or our guests) will potentially no longer have access to onsite bars and restaurants without paying the all-inclusive fee.  Those on-site amenities were a valuable consideration when deciding to purchase.


----------



## Kmarie (Nov 30, 2012)

*FINALLY, a "Sandos" contact at the hotel Finisterra*

Email I rec'd states

The company (Sandos Resorts) has two different corporate directors.
One deals with the hotels, which is Sandos. 
The other one deals with the vacation club which is Royal Elite. 

The director with a Sandos email is the director of the Hotel (Sandos Finisterra)
Javier Fonticoba, director.cabos@sandos.com


----------



## Kmarie (Dec 28, 2012)

*Sandos notice to Finisterra member owners*

Its about time!.....finally a Sandos notice to Finisterra members. It has taken 9 months for them to produce this "promised priority" communication,

http://finisterra.com/en/pages/Members.html

ALSO, Finisterra is now listed on the Sandos website

http://www.sandos.com


----------



## Hotel Finisterra (Jan 21, 2013)

*Finisterra Members Newsletter.*

Dear Finisterra Members

First of all Happy New Year and we wish for you a very successful 2013! As some people have posted there are some concerns in regards to the conversion to SANDOS FINSITERRA LOS CABOS ALL INCLUSIVE RESORT and how this might affect your membership. 
During the first days of the year our Members Office sent out to all the registered e mails from our data base our Official Newsletter informing you of the improvements and benefits of this new administration.

We are including a copy of the letter for those who did not receive the newsletter.

Dear Finisterra Los Cabos Members,

It is our pleasure to inform you that Sandos Hotels & Resorts has been operating the Finisterra Hotel since March, 2012. Sandos Hotels & Resorts is a leading chain of all-inclusive resorts with a vision of creating innovative, differentiated and sustainable resorts. We see great opportunities in Finisterra and hope that over the next few years we can bring the services and facilities to the level of our other resorts. We aim to make many changes to improve the customer experience, all of which we will be informing you of about in future newsletters. In terms of environmental sustainability, the rooms we are now renovating are going to be the most eco-efficient in Cabo San Lucas, with solar water heating, ultra-efficient air conditioning, and waste water recycling. These are just some of the innovations you will see as we transition to Sandos Finsterra Los Cabos.

One of our greatest priorities is to ensure the satisfaction of our current Finisterra Members which is why Sandos Hotels & Resorts will respect the inventory of all our members under the same and original terms and conditions. You, as a Finisterra Member, will have the option to use the consumption centers as long as you cover the corresponding charges as you have always done. Additionally, you can participate in the Sandos all-inclusive plan if you so wish.

Our intention in this transition is to improve the hotel facilities in order to provide the excellent service Los Cabos is known for. Some of the key improvements we will make to the property include the following:

•     The Convention Center will now feature a new ¨village square¨ with a bar and a stage offering an exquisite view of Los Cabos Marina where there will be live music, shows,  and entertainment. Our aim was to create a ¨heart¨ for the hotel where everyone can get together, socialize and have fun!

•       The Convention Center will become Don Diego Restaurant, a luxury buffet serving breakfast and themed dinners. It will be similar to the Zango restaurant we have in Sandos Cancun, if you go online and read our customer reviews about this resort it will give you an idea of what people think of this concept.

•       We are building a Spa & Gym overlooking the Los Cabos Marina that will feature the most advanced Technogym equipment in the market.  These services will be available to all hotel guests. Please remember that Spa Services will have to be paid separately from the All Inclusive fee.

•       The current Whalewatcher Bar will remain a bar and there is a possibility of it becoming a sports-bar/lounge by day and a disco-bar at night for all you late-nighters.

•       The suite located above the Whalewatcher Bar will become an exclusive VIP area for Royal Elite members.

•       The Palapa restaurant by the poolside will be improved and will serve a variety of food by day and offer a Mexican a la carte menu at night. 

•       We will add a new funky snack-palapa in the beach area open for lunch and dinner without prior reservation.  This area will serve snacks, health food,  and smoothies.

•       We are remodeling all the units at the top of the resort and we are analyzing the possibility of rebuilding the pool overlooking the Los Cabos Marina. This new area will become a premium area and will be known as ¨Finisterra Village¨.


These are just some of the improvements for 2013. As mentioned, we will be informing you of many more. We ask that all Finisterra Members send inquiries or requests for the time being to: asist_timeshare@finisterra.com. If there are any changes in contact details we will inform you immediately.

Sandos Hotels & Resorts looks forward to working with all Finisterra Members and we remain at your service during this exciting transition to a new concept based on the old heritage of the resort.

We hope this brings peace of mind in regards to some of your main concerns.

Please feel free to contact us at your convenience.

Looking forward to seeing you back soon!


----------



## dickgregory (Jan 21, 2013)

A warning to TUG member, Finisterra does not respond to your emails at the email address listed.  I've emailed them five times since 12/16/12 to notify them my brother will be using our unit and to request their "Guest Certificate".  They still have not responded to me as of today's date.

Another matter is that I mailed my maintenance fee check 6 weeks ago and they still have not deposited it.  I am very concerned about my ownership at this resort.


----------



## dickgregory (Jan 24, 2013)

I sent a 6th email a few days ago.  Just got this reply today.  So, not only do you have to send the check, but you have to contact them to confirm it's okay to cash it too?

"Dear Owner,

We received your check for your payment of the maintenance fee, please confirm if we can cash the check.
Thank you, If you have any questions please contact me, is  a pleasure to assist you!
     Best Regards!"


----------



## Kmarie (Feb 7, 2013)

*contact info*

The director of the HOTEL is Javier Fonticoba

His email is

director.cabos@sandos.com


----------

